# wiso-sparbuch macht Umfrage zur Betriebssystemnutzung

## Yminus

Hallo,

es gibt ja regelmäßig Threads zum Thema Software zur Lohnsteuererklärung. Bekanntermaßen gibt es keine SW für Linux. Der Verlag des WISO Sparbuch macht nun eine Umfrage zur Betriebssystemnutzung.

 *Quote:*   

> Umfrage zur Betriebssystem-Nutzung
> 
> Immer wieder sprechen uns Kunden an, die z.B. nach einer Steuer- oder Finanz-Software für Linux oder Mac OS suchen. Deshalb bitten wir Sie heute um Ihre Einschätzung: Wie wichtig ist die Unterstützung alternativer Betriebssysteme für Sie?
> 
> Wir haben eine kurze Umfrage vorbereitet, bei der Sie uns Ihr bevorzugtes Betriebssystem nennen können. Die Befragung ist völlig anonym und dauert nur 2 Minuten. Persönliche Daten werden nicht erhoben.
> ...

 

Ich hoffe der Link zur Umfrage funktioniert. Ansonsten mal auf http://www.wiso-sparbuch.de/ unter den News schauen.

Bitte beteiligt Euch, damit wir bald auch unter Linux unsere Einkommenssteuererklärung machen können.

----------

## Finswimmer

Done.

Schaden kann es ja nie.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Danke für die Info. Habe auch gleich mal mitgemacht.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Done.
> 
> Schaden kann es ja nie.

 

++

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

das ist eine dumme Umfrage.

Erste Frage welches System nutzen Sie?

Linux.

Zweite Frage welches weiteres System nutzen Sie?

Ich wuerde da gerne gar keins Eintragen geht aber nicht.

Das laeuft Doch daraud hinaus, das die sich sagen Linux nutzer habe auch Windows also warum sollen wir das fuer Linux anbieten.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## b3cks

Es ist kein "Pflichtfeld" und man muss auch nichts markieren. Ging bei mir problemlos.

----------

## JoHo42

Upps, gut ich habe da Windows angekreutzt.

So ein misst wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Naja, so macht vielleicht der ein oder andere den Fehler nicht.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Randy Andy

Hab auch mitgemacht,

da mich das bei meiner letzten Erklärung auch mal wieder abgefuckt hat.

Noch schlimmer fand und finde ich aber die Tatsache das diese "tolle" (diebische) Elster-System keine Funktion zur Abgabe der Einkommensteuererklärung unter Linux ermöglicht!

Andere Steuerarten sehr wohl, ist wohl noch "under Construction".

Aber wieso man sich dafür eine Software installieren soll, statt es per Verschlüsselung über den Browser zu machen, finde ich auch inakzeptabel.

Wer weiss welchen Bundestrojaner ich mir da runterlade.

Überhaupt hat das ganze nur Vorteile (von der kürzeren Bearbeitungszeit, und der Falscheingabe bei der Erfassung durch die Beamten abgesehen) für die Steuerbeamten. Schließlich muss ich ja doch noch per Post einiges dorthin schicken, mit Unterschrift etc.

Das erhöht nicht gerade die Akzeptanz auf Bürgerseite ein solches System zu nutzen,

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## nikaya

Die Umfrage wird von Buhl Data gemacht. Die vertreiben auch die t@x-Software: http://tax-steuersoftware.de/einkommensteuer/

Vor Jahren gab es für t@x auch eine Linux-Version (wurde irgendwann eingestellt). Das war aber eine Wine-Emulation mit eigener, angepasster Wine-Version wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich vermute mal so wird es auch bei der wiso laufen (wenn überhaupt). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Software auf natives Linux konvertiert wird.

----------

## tazinblack

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Die Umfrage wird von Buhl Data gemacht. Die vertreiben auch die t@x-Software: http://tax-steuersoftware.de/einkommensteuer/
> 
> Vor Jahren gab es für t@x auch eine Linux-Version (wurde irgendwann eingestellt). Das war aber eine Wine-Emulation mit eigener, angepasster Wine-Version wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich vermute mal so wird es auch bei der wiso laufen (wenn überhaupt). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Software auf natives Linux konvertiert wird.

 

Also ich hab auch mitgemacht, da ich so ne Steuersoftware gerne unter Linux hätte.

Ob das ne Winegeschichte wird, bleibt abzuwarten. In letzter Zeit stelle ich verstärkt fest, dass sowohl Hersteller von Hardware also auch von Software sich überlegen in den Linuxmarkt einzusteigen.

So langsam hat man wohl festgestellt, dass Linux doch keine Randerscheinung ist und der Markt doch einiges an Gewinnpotential hat   :Razz: 

Neulich hab ich erst wieder ne USB-Webcam gesehen, wo ausdrücklich Linux bei den Betriebssystemen stand. 

Die Linuxunterstützung von Brother Druckern soll auch vorbildlich sein.

WLAN Sticks gibts auch reichlich, die Linuxtauglich sein sollen.

Für die Bemerkung mit dem Bundertrojaner weiter oben :

Deshalb wird das Steuerzeugs, so fern das auf Linux kommt, bei mir auch in der virtalbox laufen wo sonst nix drin ist.

----------

## musv

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> In letzter Zeit stelle ich verstärkt fest, dass sowohl Hersteller von Hardware also auch von Software sich überlegen in den Linuxmarkt einzusteigen.

 

Mein Arbeitgeber hat sich gerade von diesem Weg verabschiedet.  :Sad: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi musv,

warum?

Die Begruendung waere Interessant und was macht Ihr Hardware oder Software?

Konsumer oder Geschaeftsbereich?

Ist halt mal rein aus Interesse die Begruendung zu hoeren.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## musv

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Die Begruendung waere Interessant und was macht Ihr Hardware oder Software?

 

Software, ERP, Geschäftsbereich. Der Vorstand ist 'ne Partnerschaft mit M$ eingegangen.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *JoHo42 wrote:*   Die Begruendung waere Interessant und was macht Ihr Hardware oder Software? 
> 
> Software, ERP, Geschäftsbereich. Der Vorstand ist 'ne Partnerschaft mit M$ eingegangen.

 

wieviel ist dabei rausgesprungen ?  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Tja, das wissen wohl nur wenige.

----------

## Qubit

((WISO++))

Gruß Daniel

----------

